# Flounder Pix



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

My buddy Chris Roney and I stuck a few a few nights ago with a couple of them decent size! The wind was out of the SE and the Beach was a little rough. Tide was moving and found the fish around schools of bait.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Look likes some good ones to me!!! Congrats! :clap


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

aint nothing wrong with that at all .Good job!!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats some nice flatties there!!! Good Job!!!


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Im envious, very envious.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fish.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job! Those are some mats..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice caffeine free coke oke...

those are some fine fish :bowdown


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Sweet flatties! Good ole "door mats":hungry


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

They say Coke adds life! But I think that big one on the left is the life of the party! Great job! That reminds me of the Gulf off P'cola Beach.


----------

